# Hi, I'm new here! A bit of my story...



## ComfortablyQuirky (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I was so excited when I found this site on reddit and I'm hoping to be a part of this community.

I've been mild/moderately depersonalised/derealised for about 2 years now. At first I didnt even notice I was feeling nothing. It's like a vacuum sucked the feelings out of me, I know what I should feel, I just dont necessarily feel them or the feelings are muted. Often the world feels distant, like theres a piece of glass in the way. I've even sometimes freaked out and thought that I could just be a robot and not know (I'm never existential so it is really odd)
Since I figured out what it was I've been trying to help myself get better.

My psychologist believes it may be caused by my constant flux of highs and lows. It's pretty certain that I have bipolar 2, however there is hesitance for diagnosis because I'm mostly depressed rather than hypomanic and I'm young (21) so they want to be sure before diagnosis. I am however diagnosed with DPDR disorder.

Has anyone here with DPDR and Bipolar experienced a muting effect on the full swings of the bipolar? I'm really curious about anyone's experiences that may be similar.

Anywho, this has been quite rambling. I just started on Lamotrigine working up to 150mg. Its scary, but I'm hopeful particularly because it seems to have helped so many people.

Hope to have a chat to some of you sometime!!

-B


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

All i can say is i really researched this thing, yes many bipolar people have it, but it's usually the centre of the disorder, ie treat Bipolar and worry about this later. That is my honest advice, as highs and lows keep you in some anxious state and if they don't, well you have something more pressing, good luck


----------

